# Problems with 4g cellular router and mini genie dropping out of network.



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

Wondering if anyone has come across this issue and a possible solution to it.

The setup = HR44-x00 ( I think it's a 700, positive it's not a 200) with 1 mini genie, C41-500 (pretty sure it's a 500) Slimline SWM3 Lnb ODU. NEC grounded, with one 2 way splitter. The router is a BandLuxe R529 4g cellular modem from Bluegrass Cellular. It has only a LAN and WAN RJ45 jack on it for connectivity, it is also wifi capable.
EDIT= I changed out the 2 way for a 4 way and ran a coax to the router to connect with a broadband deca. Unsuccessful at that. Forgot to add, the PI is behind the HR44. 

The problem = Cannot get the HR44 to connect to the wifi router AND maintain the mini client connection to the HR44. I can get the genie to connect to the wifi modem, when it connects, the mini genie goes searching for servers, no servers found. 
Resetting network settings to default, to break the wifi connection, the mini will come back online. This happened with 2 different genies, 2 different clients. Replaced ALL of the coax, with appoved coax. (solid copper 60%braid 3ghz swept rg6)
So, tried running a coax connected broadband deca, and it will work that way BUT, customers pc goes offline. So this router/modem, the pc connects to the LAN port of the modem. The modems documentation says the WAN port is for putting this unit inline with another router or modem. I tried connecting both ways and cant get both the pc and the genie online at same time. I THINK a switch will work to solve this issue. I tried an OLD Linksys router, the one withOUT wifi built into it. Doesn't work. I assume its from some settings. Maybe static IP addresses from the ISP, I did not get that deep into it because customer was getting worried that their computer would get messed up and not be able to get online with it. 
I am going to try a switch on it, going to take one of mine over there to test it out.

BUT what has me thrown for a loop, is the client dropping off the network when the internal wifi if the genie is connected to this wifi modem. What could be messing up the system? I think it has to do with the 4g cellular band frequencies used, being in the same range that the moca network uses to send the video signal to the client. 

Hope some of that makes sense to somebody. Any and all help is appreciated. Just know this is not at my home so I can't trouble shoot quickly. 
Thanks all. DaaQ


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

what is the DHCP range being used?


----------



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

peds48 said:


> what is the DHCP range being used?


The genie was set to auto, all default settings, would only connect using WPS - push button method.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I meant on the router


----------



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

That information is unknown. Reading through the online user manual of the device now.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Since DirecTv only supports landline internet, why would you bother?

Why waste so much equipment and time.


----------



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

samrs said:


> Since DirecTv only supports landline internet, why would you bother?
> 
> Why waste so much equipment and time.


That was helpful. Much appreciated.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

> That was helpful. Much appreciated.


Your welcome! If you need more advice just ask. Force those software updates and wait. 

Follow DirecTv's polices.


----------



## Tisby (Jun 4, 2010)

samrs said:


> Follow DirecTv's polices.


+1

*Follow the SPIG.* When educated customers complain that the system can do more than what the SPIG says it can, they are correct. However, it is at your own peril that you step outside the box. Is that the best policy for customer service? Probably not, but we don't get paid to figure out the engineering side of this stuff. We get paid to install, upgrade & service it within the guidelines set for us. If a customer wants to go above and beyond, I always encourage them to thoroughly research what they're doing. DirecTV will always setup a service call for us to come put their jacked-up system back the way it was before they started messing around. Customers who know what they're doing don't ask us to do things we're not supposed to do. They handle it themselves. Whenever I encounter a customer who knows more than me, my mouth is shut & my ears are open. In this case you're screwed as the issue seems to be with the customer's router equipment which we are specifically told not to touch. At this point I hope you're open to buying that customer a new modem AND router since you were messing with both! (Phone call goes like this: "Technician was messing with my modem & router, now it doesn't work. You need to get me new ones that work.") It appears that it is currently working, so you should quit messing with it while you're still somewhat ahead! I would explain to the customer that the system is not designed to do what you were trying to do. Apologize if you knowingly misled them on the capabilities of the system before you dig your hole any deeper!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

samrs said:


> Since DirecTv only supports landline internet, why would you bother?
> 
> Why waste so much equipment and time.


because it should work. the receivers DO NOT care how the connect to the internet as long as the connection is adequate....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Tisby said:


> +1
> 
> *Follow the SPIG.* When educated customers complain that the system can do more than what the SPIG says it can, they are correct. However, it is at your own peril that you step outside the box. Is that the best policy for customer service? Probably not, but we don't get paid to figure out the engineering side of this stuff. We get paid to install, upgrade & service it within the guidelines set for us. If a customer wants to go above and beyond, I always encourage them to thoroughly research what they're doing. DirecTV will always setup a service call for us to come put their jacked-up system back the way it was before they started messing around. Customers who know what they're doing don't ask us to do things we're not supposed to do. They handle it themselves. Whenever I encounter a customer who knows more than me, my mouth is shut & my ears are open. In this case you're screwed as the issue seems to be with the customer's router equipment which we are specifically told not to touch. At this point I hope you're open to buying that customer a new modem AND router since you were messing with both! (Phone call goes like this: "Technician was messing with my modem & router, now it doesn't work. You need to get me new ones that work.") It appears that it is currently working, so you should quit messing with it while you're still somewhat ahead! I would explain to the customer that the system is not designed to do what you were trying to do. Apologize if you knowingly misled them on the capabilities of the system before you dig your hole any deeper!


No one is asking you to figure it out. you were the one that came here seeking something.... or perhaps to try to help by wind up pissing in the TS conrflakes....


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

> because it should work. the receivers DO NOT care how the connect to the internet as long as the connection is adequate....


DirecTv's policy say's it's not adequate...

That should be all that matters to a tech. Reguardless of what you read on the internet.

Wasting HR44's and C41's. Nah.

Diyers can do whatever. I'll come along later an NLOS.

I have inventory, peace out.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

samrs said:


> DirecTv's policy say's it's not adequate...


Sooooo


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

> Sooooo


You delete the Broadband Eligible OLI, note the account, kiss your numbers good bye and get on down the road.


----------



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

How about you take your own advice, kiss my thread goodbye and get on down the road. You obviously don't see what the major problem is. It's not about numbers or OLIs. Just begone Troll.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Troll!

While I do have some experience, it's not on this board.

Grasshopper, Peace

Out!


----------

